# IMR-4350 in a 270Win/130gr or IMR-4350 in a 260Win/100gr



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Thinking I might try these two combos soon.

Anyone had any experience with either?

IMR-4350 in a 270Win with a 130gr bullet

IMR-4350 in a 260 Win on a 100 gr bullet

Just thinking I might be able to eliminate one of the powders from my storage cabinet, and also be able to justify buying the IMR-4350 in a bigger can.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I reload that exact combo in my 270, shoots way good.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

In all my hunting calibers I always get the best groups out of IMR powders, I have tried many other brands but always seem to end up back at IMR, so your combo should work


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

i use that powder in my 243 with a 100 gr hornady soft point. itll shoot a dime at 100 yards w/o a problem. i would imagine it could work fine for you with your loads.


----------



## 325 WSM (Jul 16, 2008)

I use IMR 4350 in every caliber I reload, except one with great results. 53 grs. of pwdr. with 130 gr. Hornady SST. Works great for me.


----------

